# young girl moving to spain alone



## Bini121 (Jun 9, 2008)

I am planning to move to mainland spain (not sure where yet) in 12 months time on my own. I will be 20 when i go and qualified in beauty therapy, but will prob do bar work to start. Im ok at speaking spanish. Does anyone have any tips/suggestions for me about generally moving to spain? Thanks x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Come out for a holiday first!! Then you can see what its like and where you may find work

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Bini121 said:


> I am planning to move to mainland spain (not sure where yet) in 12 months time on my own. I will be 20 when i go and qualified in beauty therapy, but will prob do bar work to start. Im ok at speaking spanish. Does anyone have any tips/suggestions for me about generally moving to spain? Thanks x


Yeah as jojo says, come on holiday and find where you like first. Theres a lot of beauty therapy places around Benidorm, if thats the kind of area you are looking for ... might get a job there and also of course theres a lot of bars


----------

